
Show HN: Paralela, a Pay What You Want SaaS for Learning French - levthedev
https://parale.la
======
Huhty
Cool, what made you choose "pay what you want" and how is that working out?
Thanks.

~~~
levthedev
I like the Pay What You Want model because the "good" doesn't cost me any
money - I've already invested the time in building the site, and at this point
I only have a small amount of fixed costs (server, hosting, domain name). So
if more people are incentivized to try out Paralela but only want to pay $1,
or $2, then that's fine with me, because new users don't cost me anything.

~~~
Huhty
Good answer, makes sense!

------
xchip
I speak 3 languages, so I know what it takes to learn one. And I fail to see
how just typing can help you learn any french :(

Sorry to be the bearer of the bad news.

~~~
levthedev
The point of this is to help with vocabulary and spelling, not to teach you
French from scratch. As someone who also speaks 3 languages, I can tell you
personally that typing out sentences in foreign languages that I speak helps
me retain vocabulary and spelling.

Also, just to clarify, but is the live translation working for you? Some older
browsers and folks with noscript/ad blockers on have reported the translation
not working, and I can see how you'd think this is not very useful if that
feature is not working properly.

------
masscontrol
I guess this means I need to start learning French again ;)

One small issue I have with the onboarding: it jumps right to payment, even
before seeing a single lesson.

~~~
levthedev
There is a demo :) you can check it out at
[https://parale.la/demo/1](https://parale.la/demo/1), it's linked in the nav
bar.

